# Predator 13 Trolling Motor



## furtherdownstream (Apr 14, 2013)

1234567890


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Snarky?

I'm guessing that not many on here have put motors on their kayaks. The only other person I have seen post about their motor is ............ can't remember his name because he rarely posts here. I'm also guessing that most of us have a "paddle only" registration for our yaks.

How did it work out for you? Looks like you were zipping along.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

More details about this battery. I'm looking to buy a battery and trolling motor ASAP and have no idea what to buy.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok I'll check it out. What motor did you get? 30-40-50?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Is 30 plenty enough? Say if I wanna tow a kayak behind me as well up stream?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmm. Ok thanks. I need to do a bit more research.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Used to use a Minn 30 to push an OT Predator canoe with 2 guys and gear up the Scioto and other slow flows. It works fine until you hit the riffles. It's a good strategy if you want to start in some reservoir headwaters and go upstream until you get tired of fighting current. I never used up a battery, but that was with a standard marine battery.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah I planned to use it mainly for solo river trips and avoid transports. I figured if the battery dies on me big deal because I'm floating back down river anyways.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

What's the point of putting a trolling motor on a kayak? Isn't manual propulsion the point of a kayak??? And like streamstalker mentioned earlier, how does that work with a kayak registeration?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

bassyakker said:


> What's the point of putting a trolling motor on a kayak? Isn't manual propulsion the point of a kayak??? And like streamstalker mentioned earlier, how does that work with a kayak registeration?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


There are two different types of registrations. The alternative registration which does not require you to put the numbers on the side of the boat does not permit you to use a motor.

For me the point of a kayak is that it is relatively cheap, small, and versatile. If you want to put a motor on it for certain applications, why not?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

The motor will not always be used. Also the predator has a molded area on the hull for a Motor mount. It's purpose for me is to either motor up stream and float back down or to cover a large area of flat water when my soul purpose is to fish as much as possible. I can hit more spots in less time. But there will be days I don't use it either. It can come completely off in about 2 mins.


----------

